# #5771 arrives at the dock



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

F9 #5771 arrives at the piers to pick up a load of Coos Bay's finest seafood for points east. The smell of fresh fish is quite pungent this fine day along the piers.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a great shot! Very nice modeling.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the D&RGW F9s did a short stint in California around 1970 and were back a couple years later to take over RGZ duty.


----------

